# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΣΤΟ LNB

## neo24gr

εχω ενα ψηφιακο receiver skymaster,το οποιο δεν στελνει ρευμα πλεον στο Lnb,μετα απο ενα λαθος που εκανα την ωρα της συνδεσεις του καλωδιου με το Lnb,ακουμπησα τα 2 καλωδια και τωρα μου βγαζει οτι δεν πιανει δυνατο σημα απο τους δορυφορους.
μετρησα με ενα πολυμετρο την εξοδο απο το receiver που συνδεεται με το Lnb και μου βγαζει 3,5 volt ειτε το εχω ανοιχτο ειτε το εχω κλειστο(stand by).
ενω η εξοδος αναγραφει 450ma 18 volt.
λειτουργει κανονικα ,μπαινεις δηλαδη στο μενου κανεις οτι επιλογες θελεις,αλλα δεν πιανει σημα!
μου βγαζει μονο 45 % ισχυς σηματος σε ολους τους δορυφορους
αλλα 0% σε ποιοτητα σηματος!
καποια βοηθεια να το σωσουμε?
ευχαριστω

----------


## spiros1966

Καλησπέρα Σταυρο, το πιο πιθανό είναι να βραχυκύκλωσε το Lnb σου.Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ένα άλλο.(Κόστος από 7-15e).Το παλίο σου δεν νομίζω ότι φτιάχνει.

----------


## neo24gr

καλησπερα Σπυρο και ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου στο στο προβλημα μου.
δυστυχως το Lnb ειναι μια χαρα ,γιατι δοκιμασα ενα παλιο receiver αναλογικο που ειχα και λειτουργει κανονικα.
συγκεκριμενα ακουμπησα τα 2 καλωδια που συνδεονται στο lnb,και εκεινη την ωρα ηταν ανοιχτο το receiver ,εστελνε δηλαδη κανονικα ρευμα στο Lnb και εκανα το μεγαλο λαθος να ακουμπησω κατα λαθος τα 2 καλωδια μεταξυ τους.
ξανασυνδεσα το καλωδιο στο lnb και εκτοτε δεν πιανω τιποτα με το ψηφιακο receiver ,που πλεον εχει αυτο το προβλημα!
η εξοδος του receiver δηλαδη,ειναι κολημενη στα 3,5volt ειτε το εχω ανοιχτο ειτε κλειστο το receiver.
στελνει δηλαδη ,ανοιχτο,τοσο ρευμα οσο και σε κατασταση standbay!δεν στελνει τα 18volt που πρεπει!
τι μπορει να καηκε?

----------


## johnnkast

Ανοιξε τον δεκτη απο μεσα και πιθανον να βρεις στην πλακετα την κεντρικη -οχι του τροφοδοτικου- ενα ρεγκιουλεϊτορ πιθανον LM317 σε ψυκτρα....μετρησε την ταση εισοδου κ' εξοδου....συνηθως αυτα καιγονται σε βραχυκυκλωμα του καλωδιου στο lnb

----------


## neo24gr

εβγαλα 2 φωτογραφιες .
πες μου σε ποια φωτο ειναι αυτο που λες.

φωτο1

φωτο2

λογικα ειναι αυτο στην φωτο 1,αλλα ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια να δεις πως ειναι η πλακετα.

----------


## neo24gr

μετρησα με ενα πολυμετρο τα βολτ που αναλογουν σε καθε έξοδο συμφωνα με το γραφημα πανω στην πλακετα.
και δεν υπαρχει ταση στα 30 βολτ!
λειτουργουν ολες οι γραμμες εκτος απο τα 30 βολτ!
σε αυτην την περιπτωση τι μπορει να καηκε? να θελει αλλαγη?
18032011857640x480.jpg

----------


## johnkou

Θα ξεβιδωσεις το τροφοδοτικο και αφου το παρεις στο χερι κοιτας απο κατω στο πιν που δεν φερνει ταση που παει ακολουθωντας τη γραμμη.Αυτο μπορει να ειναι καμια αντισταση ή και διοδο στην εξοδο του μετασχηματιστη.

----------


## neo24gr

> Θα ξεβιδωσεις το τροφοδοτικο και αφου το παρεις στο χερι κοιτας απο κατω στο πιν που δεν φερνει ταση που παει ακολουθωντας τη γραμμη.Αυτο μπορει να ειναι καμια αντισταση ή και διοδο στην εξοδο του μετασχηματιστη.


 ok,θα το δοκιμασω και θα ποσταρω τα αποτελεσματα.
ευχαριστω

----------


## neo24gr

μαλλον βρηκα το προβλημα...
παραθετω μικροφωτογραφια με το ασπρο βελακι.

εαν δεν φαινεται καλα ,καντε κλικ στην φωτο2 παραπανω.
βρηκα αυτο το <<τσιπακι>> με ενα καρομπαλακι επανω του...εκανα να το καθαρισω και εγινε τρυπουλα πανω στο τσιπ....
επανω αναγραφει MC34063AL.
αντε να το βρω τωρα αυτο στο εμποριο...
και ποσο κανει αν το βρω...

οσο για το τροφοδοτικο,ακολουθησα την γραμμη με την ταση 30 v και στην πορεια συνδεεται με την γραμμη Gnd,τωρα πως γινεται αυτο δεν ξερω...αν ξερετε πειτε μου και εμενα!

----------


## SRF

> μαλλον βρηκα το προβλημα...
> παραθετω μικροφωτογραφια με το ασπρο βελακι.
> 
> εαν δεν φαινεται καλα ,καντε κλικ στην φωτο2 παραπανω.
> βρηκα αυτο το <<τσιπακι>> με ενα καρομπαλακι επανω του...εκανα να το καθαρισω και εγινε τρυπουλα πανω στο τσιπ....
> επανω *αναγραφει MC34063AL.
> αντε να το βρω τωρα αυτο στο εμποριο...
> και ποσο κανει αν το βρω...* 
> 
> οσο για το τροφοδοτικο,ακολουθησα την γραμμη με την ταση 30 v και στην πορεια συνδεεται με την γραμμη Gnd,τωρα πως γινεται αυτο δεν ξερω...αν ξερετε πειτε μου και εμενα!


Κάτω από 1ΕΥΡ. Ψάξε στον Φανό...

----------


## neo24gr

δυστυχως δεν ειμαι απο αθηνα...
κατι ωστε να το ψαξω εστω On line,η γενικα καποιος που να μπορει να με εξυπηρετήσει?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αγορασε απο εδω
http://cgi.ebay.com/MC34063AL-Integr...item5d2de084a6

----------


## neo24gr

και εγω το βρηκα αυτο.
αλλα μιας και ο φιλος πριν ειπε οτι ειναι κατω του ευρω,θα το ψαξω πρωτα Ελλαδα και μετα εκτος συνορων...

----------


## takisegio

κοιτα εδω το εχει http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...34063&x=11&y=4

----------


## neo24gr

> κοιτα εδω το εχει http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...34063&x=11&y=4


 πω πω φιλε μου ,να σαι καλα!
σευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## SRF

προσοχή! Αυτό είναι το DIP package! Εσύ θέλεις το SO-8 package (SMT)!  Το "P" στο τέλος δηλώνει το κέλυφος! Δεν θα μπορείς να το κολλήσεις αυτό στην θέση της πλακέτας σου!

----------


## neo24gr

ναι το ειδα  και εστειλα σχετικο email  να μου απαντησουν εαν εχουν ακριβως το MC 34063AL.
σευχαριστω για την παρατήρηση!

----------


## neo24gr

καλησπερα και παλι.
εχω ψαξει παντου και δεν εχει κανεις κατι τετοιο!
μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος?

----------


## neo24gr

> προσοχή! Αυτό είναι το DIP package! Εσύ θέλεις το SO-8 package (SMT)!  Το "P" στο τέλος δηλώνει το κέλυφος! Δεν θα μπορείς να το κολλήσεις αυτό στην θέση της πλακέτας σου!


 καλησπερα.
βρηκα εναν που πουλαει τετοια και αναγραφει MC34063 34063 SOP-8* .
*αυτα κανουν? 
επισης με ρωτησε τι θελω? DIP η  SMD?
μηπως εννουσε SMT ?

επισης ειναι το ιδιο οσα αναγραφουν SOIC-8, SOP-8,SMD PCB MOUNT SOP 0815  ?

----------


## SRF

Σύμφωνα με αυτο θέλεις το SOP-8, κοινός αποκαλούμενο & ως SO-8 αφού είναι πρώτης γενιάς σμίκρυνση που απλά το κέλυφος συρρικνώθηκε (SO= Small Outline), ώστε να γίνει SMD (Surface Mount Device) / SMT (Surface Mount Technology)...

----------


## neo24gr

> Σύμφωνα με αυτο θέλεις το SOP-8, κοινός αποκαλούμενο & ως SO-8 αφού είναι πρώτης γενιάς σμίκρυνση που απλά το κέλυφος συρρικνώθηκε (SO= Small Outline), ώστε να γίνει SMD (Surface Mount Device) / SMT (Surface Mount Technology)...


 οκ, θα το δοκιμασω αν ειναι.
σευχαριστω.

----------


## neo24gr

μολις σημερα μου ηρθε το ανταλακτικο τσιπακι,το περασα,αλλα στελνει συνεχεια ρευμα στο lnb ( εκει που συνδεεται το καλωδιο που ερχετε απο το Lnb της κεραιας) ειτε ανοιγω το receiver ειτε το εχω κλειστο ( stand bay) . 
δουλεψε για 3 λεπτα κανονικα και τωρα παλι τα ιδια.
αυτην την στιγμη θα το ξανα αλλαξω μπας και καηκε παλι!
τι μπορει να συμβαινει?

----------


## takisegio

εκτος της παραμετρου της αστοχιας υλικου του chip κοιτα την τροφοδοσια που παιρνει μηπως δεν ειναι σωστη και το καιει

----------


## neo24gr

αλλαξα παλι το τσιπακι και μεχρι στιγμης ολα καλα,παρολο που δινει συνεχεια ρευμα στο lnb ακομα και οταν το βαζε σε stand bay κατασταση.
ολα καλα λοιπον,μεχρι στιγμης.

να ρωτησω κατι εκτος θεματος,,επειδη καθε καλοκαιρι λογο πολλων κεραυνων που πεφτουν στην περιοχη μου καιγονται παντα 1-2 τηλεφωνα στο σπιτι μου.
εχω βαλει και αντικεραυνικα αλλα δεν κανουν τιποτα.
μηπως ξερει κανεις τι καιγεται ?τι ειναι η στανταρ βλαβη σε τετοια περιπτωση?
λεω στανταρ βλαβη,γιατι ολα μου τα τηλεφωνα ,μετα τον κεραυνο,το προβλημα που προκυπτει ειναι οτι μενει ανοιχτη η γραμμη και δεν κλεινει παρολο που βαζεις το ακουστικο στην θεση του.το κλεινεις το τηλ δηλαδη.
γνωριζει κανεις τι καιγεται συνηθως?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> αλλαξα .............................
> να ρωτησω κατι εκτος θεματος,,επειδη καθε καλοκαιρι λογο πολλων κεραυνων που πεφτουν στην περιοχη μου καιγονται παντα 1-2 τηλεφωνα στο σπιτι μου.
> εχω βαλει και αντικεραυνικα αλλα δεν κανουν τιποτα.
> μηπως ξερει κανεις τι καιγεται ?τι ειναι η στανταρ βλαβη σε τετοια περιπτωση?
> λεω στανταρ βλαβη,γιατι ολα μου τα τηλεφωνα ,μετα τον κεραυνο,το προβλημα που προκυπτει ειναι οτι μενει ανοιχτη η γραμμη και δεν κλεινει παρολο που βαζεις το ακουστικο στην θεση του.το κλεινεις το τηλ δηλαδη.
> γνωριζει κανεις τι καιγεται συνηθως?


Τα αλεξικέραυνα χωρίς καλή γείωση δεν κάνουν τίποτα.
Στα παλιά τηλ/να ο πυκνωτής σε σειρά με το κουδούνι, στα νεώτερα ο οπτοζεύκτης αν ακούς το σήμα στο ακουστικό.

----------

Papas00zas (16-09-15)

----------


## angel_pcph

neo24gr επαθα ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα και μου καηκε το chipακι... πως μπορω να το αλλαξω γιατι το βλεπω πολυ δυσκολο με το κολητηρι....

----------


## neo24gr

> neo24gr επαθα ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα και μου καηκε το chipακι... πως μπορω να το αλλαξω γιατι το βλεπω πολυ δυσκολο με το κολητηρι....


και εγω με κολητηρι το εκανα φιλε μου.
αλλα με πολυ μυτερη μυτη! συγκεκριμενα το κολητηρι που εχω εχει ποτενσιομετρο και ρυθμιζω την θερμοκρασια απο 220 εως 480 βαθμους!
το εβαλα στου; 220 και ολα πηγαν οκ!απλα θελει ποοοολυ προσοχη οταν θα λιωνεις τις ακιδες απο το τσιπακι , να μην το ζορισεις πολυ και παρει σβαρνα και της γραμμες πανω στην πλακετα( εγω διαλυσα 1 γραμμη και εκανα αμαν να την διορθωσω).
αν εχεις και καμια τρομπα που ρουφαει το καλαη ενω το λιωνεις θα σε βοηθησει παρα πολυ!
και κανα μεγεθυντικο φακο μεγαλο αν εχεις ειναι ενα μεγαλο συν στην ολη δουλεια!

----------


## angel_pcph

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε Σταυρο...!τελικα εσυ το chipaki το παραγγιλες απ το εξωτερικο..??εγω που μπορω να το βρω??

----------


## neo24gr

> Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε Σταυρο...!τελικα εσυ το chipaki το παραγγιλες απ το εξωτερικο..??εγω που μπορω να το βρω??


ναι απεξω το παρηγγειλα. και ευτυχως ηταν σε πακετο των 20 γιατι το πρωτο το εκαψα απο λαθος κοληση... και το δευτερο το πετυχα!
τα πηρα απο εδω
αλλα για καλο και για κακο,εαν τα παρεις απο εδω που σου λεω,τονισε του οτι θελεις τα SOP-8. ετσι απλα για επιβεβαιωση!

----------


## angel_pcph

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε μου με γλιτοσες απο πολυ ψαξημο.....

----------


## picdev

δεν φανταζόμουν οτι το βύσμα του δέκτη βγάζει τάση, αυτό συμβαίνει και στη τηλεόραση?μπορεί να χαλάσει και εκεί ο δέκτης με τον ίδιο τρόπο?

----------


## neo24gr

> Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε μου με γλιτοσες απο πολυ ψαξημο.....


τιποτα,να σαι καλα!

----------

